# Binding angels- backfoot being naughty



## shirtandnopants (Feb 11, 2011)

My current binding angle is set at -6, +15 and when going flat edge or just a little slow, i find that my rear foot (goofy) just starts to fishtail like there's no tomorrow. I can feel that all my weight is on my front foot too, so that's def something to look at to.

Got any ideas/suggestions for binding angles? or is it the technique that i'm doing wrong?


----------



## GODSPE3D (Jan 28, 2011)

I run +21 -18...i love it, keeps me as stable as possible, and if you think about it, keeps you knees further apart, therefore you must bend you knees more, lower center of gravity, balance achieved!


----------



## Jakey (Mar 17, 2011)

shirtandnopants said:


> My current binding angle is set at -6, +15 and when going flat edge or just a little slow, i find that my rear foot (goofy) just starts to fishtail like there's no tomorrow. I can feel that all my weight is on my front foot too, so that's def something to look at to.
> 
> Got any ideas/suggestions for binding angles? or is it the technique that i'm doing wrong?


Not a pro for the record. When you say flat edge I assume you mean flat base? If i'm flat basing it slow my board will look for an edge, but I find keeping my shoulders in line with the board helps and also I try to favour a slight edge. I've never experienced fishtailing. However I never have all my weight on my front foot. I try to keep my weight centred on flats. However like I said not a pro I just do what works for me. Don't know if any of that helps, but that's my two pence  . I ride 15, -15 btw.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

i dont see how this has anything to do with binding angles. How can your board fish tail when you're on an edge? If you mean you're riding flat on the base it's normal, you're catching edge.. Just ride on a slight edge, problem solved. You feel all your weight on your front foot? then distribute more of your weight to your back foot .............


binding angels huh.


----------

